# Does prodding tummy too much hurt baby??



## VJ35 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi

Sorry but I have another question...
I am very paranoid about baby movements especially as I will be 28 weeks on Wednesday and know this is when I will have to start monitoring them..Eeek.. My question is I do get some sort of "movement" during the day but not loads and loads and then some more at night but it tends to be after I have prodded my tummy or jiggled it around a bit.

Does it matter how many times I do this?? Is it hurting baby at all??

Thanks

Vickey


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

don't get stressed about your movements, you will feel them all through the day but if you are busy you're not going to feel them as much as if you were sitting still.

You're not monitoring your movements, just getting to know your baby and how he/she moves throughout the day. If you are ever unsure about if you have felt any movements, sit down, have a rest and drink a glass of icy water.

You don't need to prod your baby, how would you feel if you were woken up every time you'd just got comfy?!  

Take care x


----------

